
Cassowary – Modern cross-platform HTTP load-testing tool written in Go - devhugo
https://github.com/rogerwelin/cassowary
======
pjmlp
It looks kind of interesting, but for me these are the bar to beat, "modern"
without GUI tooling, automation and reporting capabilities just isn't
interesting.

[https://jmeter.apache.org/](https://jmeter.apache.org/)

[https://www.radview.com/](https://www.radview.com/)

[https://www.smartmeter.io/](https://www.smartmeter.io/)

[https://www.loadview-testing.com/](https://www.loadview-testing.com/)

[https://smartbear.com/product/ready-
api/loadui/overview/](https://smartbear.com/product/ready-
api/loadui/overview/)

~~~
PhilippGille
Another more basic (like OP's) but still popular one (>13k GitHub stars) and
also written in Go is Vegeta:
[https://github.com/tsenart/vegeta](https://github.com/tsenart/vegeta)

------
mahesh_rm
I like the simplicity and the fact that it's free and feels frills free
compared to the expensive solutions posted below is refreshing.

------
jiofih
Cassowary is the name for a well-known layout constraint solving system.
Taken!

~~~
abraae
And also of a terrifying large Australian bird that should be treated with
extreme caution.

